# Lucky Kid!!!



## BenelliELITE17 (Jul 29, 2009)

So I took my cousin out goose hunting saturday morning and got him his first goose..... and BAND. I've been waterfowling since i was 10 and I only have 3 bands! I told him that he should go buy a lottery ticket as soon as possible!! :lol: Heres the pic.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

nice job, :beer:


----------



## Kris brantner (Sep 22, 2009)

cool deal! i took a kid out for youth day about 5 years ago. had a single shot 20ga. took him 4 flocks of geese to come in before he knocked one down, and the one he got had a band also! took me about 50 geese before i got my first band. lucky kids!


----------



## TheDrake (Apr 20, 2009)

Congrats to him on his first band!
Your going to have start telling him that as long as your along on the hunt all bands shot go to you,no matter who shot them. :lol:


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

Tell him he is supposed to shoot them in the head not the butt.  Nice job on the bandola!


----------



## Kris brantner (Sep 22, 2009)

maybe it was the gooses time of the month :huh:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Kris brantner said:


> maybe it was the gooses time of the month :huh:


 :lol:

Way to go...I doubt that will be his last goose after a great start like that. :beer:


----------



## mnspazz (Aug 26, 2009)

My buddy and I were going out for late season around december a few years back, we decided to take his gf ( now his wife's ) brother Logan 14 at the time, out hunting. We set a field spread in the morning saw nothing. So we packed it up and went pheasant had a little luck decided to go to lunch. At lunch my buddies dad asked us what the heck we were doing pheasant hunting when there were tons of birds flying around....... His dad told us where to go, so we quickly grabbed a handfull of full bodys and made a mad dash to the location. 
Set Up and nothing was really looking at us, we were about to call her a day ( getting close to end of shooting hours anyways ) and we saw a small flock of 3 coming towards us, did a little calling and got em to hook around watching their heads staring at the decoys the entitre time, craig ( my buddy ) said take em,, we all pulled up and fired, craig smacked his with one shot from his 10g , i pulled mine down with my second shot, Poot as we call him took all three and the goose floated down to the middle of a frozen lake. He goes running after it, and in the mad dash to get his first ever goose, forgets to bring any shells, so he finnally catches up with it and tries to dispatch it with the butt of his shotgun. After about 30 mins of the hilarity, craig and I had already taken most of our stuff down, Poot come running back with this goose, and we can faintly hear him yelling, its got something silver on its leg, and some goofy looking thing on its neck, we start cheering, he thinks were yelling at him, so he stops and drops the goose. We convince him its alright and he returns with the goose. I thought it was a pretty funny story, hopefully some of you could make it through the whole thing and get a chuckle out of it.

Best thing was, all three of us ended up with a leg band that day, looks alot better than the only other one that i had at the time, a teal.


----------

